# Second Batch Of Eggs!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

While I was messing around with my SW tank last night I looked at my Red Belly tank and they were building a nest again. Then a couple of hours later I looked in and there was another batch of eggs in the nest! This is the second egg laying in a month.









Now I have to setup my 25 gallon tank for these little guys!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

Piraya33 said:


> While I was messing around with my SW tank last night I looked at my Red Belly tank and they were building a nest again. Then a couple of hours later I looked in and there was another batch of eggs in the nest! This is the second egg laying in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome man i thought mine were breeding last night but they havent layed eggs i must still be missing one element....


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

What were they doing to make you think they were breeding?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats man!







Usually when piranhas begin to breed, they will breed endlessly until one partner becomes more aggressive and kills the others. They will usually breed every two weeks or so.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

they have turned really dark and keep doing the "dance" as it is called that i have been seeing in all of the breeding videos but they arent laying any eggs so.....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats Piraya33!

Show some pics and use this thread to document your spawn and progress through fry.


----------

